# 04' 2.5 Altima rims on a 3rd gen?



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Would it fit alright? The Altima rims have the same bolt pattern, would they fit on the 3rd gens without a problem? I've seen 3rd gens with later gen Max rims, but would the Altima ones fit?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

as long as the bolt pattern is the same, they should fit fine.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

What about the whole offset thing? The altima rims have an offset of 42mm, what does that mean? And yea, they have the same bolt pattern. I wouldn't have any problems with turning or anything, since they're only 16 inches, right?


----------

